# DBSTALK Professional 2 skin



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I found it by accident the other day, when I came here using an IE window and it was the default skin. Very nice to be able to minimize forums that you don't need, in my case the Dish network one's.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. Most people seem to like it according to the poll in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35936

I plan on installing more skins in the near future.


----------

